# AirPods max et le sport



## fousfous (19 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour a tous!

Avec les prix de l'AirPod max qui continuent de descendre je commence à hésiter à en acheter un.
Je voudrais donc savoir si le casque tiens en place, pour du sport ou de la danse par exemple.

Merci pour vos retours!


----------



## fousfous (24 Juillet 2021)

Personne ne bouge avec ses AirPods max?


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juillet 2021)

fousfous a dit:


> Bonjour a tous!
> 
> Avec les prix de l'AirPod max qui continuent de descendre je commence à hésiter à en acheter un.
> Je voudrais donc savoir si le casque tiens en place, pour du sport ou de la danse par exemple.
> ...


Hello , 

Pas un peu encombrant pour le sport ?


----------



## fousfous (30 Juillet 2021)

Bah si ça tiens bien c'est pas dramatique que ça prenne de la place. Mais en même temps Apple ne nous donne pas vraiment le choix.


----------



## iBaby (2 Août 2021)

À mon avis c’est risqué, je pense qu’ils ne tiennent pas. Je n’ai pas souvenir d’avoir vu une pub Apple qui montre des sportifs avec l’AirPods Max. Plutôt des modèles dans la rue.


----------



## Gwen (2 Août 2021)

Ce n'est clairement pas le genre de casque adapté au sport, la transpiration va le tuer en quelques séances à mon avis.


----------



## Enjoy2K (2 Août 2021)

Pour les AirPods Max, comme c'est indiqué, il faudra éviter la sueur : courir ou faire du sport avec les AirPods Max n'est donc pas spécialement recommandé.

Pour nettoyer le casque, Apple prévient de ne pas le passer sous l'eau malheureusement..


----------



## fousfous (2 Août 2021)

Après plus que pour du sport comme courir c'est plutôt de savoir si il tient suffisamment bien sur la tête avec de la danse ou juste passer d'une pièce à l'autre.
J'ai pas prévu de transpirer avec normalement!


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2021)

J'ai du mal a imaginer une sortie footing avec ses oreilles de mickey 
avec la vitesse , les secousses et le vent 
j'imagine  les oreilles après le sport


----------



## fousfous (2 Août 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'ai du mal a imaginer une sortie footing avec ses oreilles de mickey
> avec la vitesse , les secousses et le vent
> j'imagine  les oreilles après le sport


Je t'avoue que j'ai pas prévu de les utiliser dehors!


----------



## cdadol (9 Août 2021)

fousfous a dit:


> Bonjour a tous!
> 
> Avec les prix de l'AirPod max qui continuent de descendre je commence à hésiter à en acheter un.
> Je voudrais donc savoir si le casque tiens en place, pour du sport ou de la danse par exemple.
> ...


Le casque tiens bien sur la tête quand on bouge mais le problème va surtout être au niveau de la transpiration et des coussinet en tissu


----------



## fousfous (9 Août 2021)

cdadol a dit:


> Le casque tiens bien sur la tête quand on bouge mais le problème va surtout être au niveau de la transpiration et des coussinet en tissu


Il ne faut pas trop transpirer donc. Si il tient bien sur la tête c'est ce qui compte.


----------



## cdadol (10 Août 2021)

Je dirais plus il ne faut pas transpirer, car même un peu et les coussinets vont absorber la sueur. 
En tous cas il vaut mieux partir sur le modèle gris sidéral.


----------



## fousfous (10 Août 2021)

cdadol a dit:


> Je dirais plus il ne faut pas transpirer, car même un peu et les coussinets vont absorber la sueur.
> En tous cas il vaut mieux partir sur le modèle gris sidéral.


Le problème du modèle gris sidéral c'est que la couche d'anodisation va vite partir avec les chocs en repliant le casque, alors que l'argent est plus jolie et devrait mieux résister.


----------



## cdadol (11 Août 2021)

Je suis pas totalement d'accord avec la couche grise, vu l'expérience d'Apple en la matière et aussi comme les produits en alu résiste, je pense qu'il y aura pas de soucis avec les casques en couleur.


----------



## fousfous (11 Août 2021)

cdadol a dit:


> Je suis pas totalement d'accord avec la couche grise, vu l'expérience d'Apple en la matière et aussi comme les produits en alu résiste, je pense qu'il y aura pas de soucis avec les casques en couleur.


Disons que sur l'apple watch il y a ce genre de problèmes. Et tout revêtement coloré risque de s'écailler avec les chocs répété.
Ça aurait été bien de pouvoir acheter d'un coté le casque et de l'autre coté les mousses.


----------



## Fonzerelli (13 Août 2021)

Problème de poids surtout. Assis au bureau, je ne les sens pas mais 400 grammes sur la tête pour faire de la danse, pas très bon pour la nuque, non ?


----------



## Sud083 (13 Août 2021)

Pour moi le AirPods Max c’est plus un casque à usage sédentaire ou alors quand la personne marche à la rigueur.
Pour faire du sport ou des activités physiques il vaut s’orienter vers autre chose, le casque est très lourd et la transpiration il vaut mieux éviter…


----------



## Chrislam (17 Août 2021)

fousfous a dit:


> Disons que sur l'apple watch il y a ce genre de problèmes. Et tout revêtement coloré risque de s'écailler avec les chocs répété.
> Ça aurait été bien de pouvoir acheter d'un coté le casque et de l'autre coté les mousses.



Ce casque est super, mais surtout pour un usage sédentaire. A la rigueur ok pour marcher avec par temps sec. En ce qui concerne le sport, les mouvements de tête trop brusques pourraient le rendre instable vu son poids et selon le sport et les conditions ambiantes, il va provoquer un échauffement au niveau des oreilles et peut-être aussi de la transpiration…
Pour les mousses, elles peuvent être achetées séparément, mais reste à voir si l’électronique embarquée va aimer l’humidité répétée.
Sinon, c’est un casque très confortable et d’une sonorité exceptionnelle surtout pour un casque Bluetooth !


----------



## fousfous (17 Août 2021)

Chrislam a dit:


> Ce casque est super, mais surtout pour un usage sédentaire. A la rigueur ok pour marcher avec par temps sec. En ce qui concerne le sport, les mouvements de tête trop brusques pourraient le rendre instable vu son poids et selon le sport et les conditions ambiantes, il va provoquer un échauffement au niveau des oreilles et peut-être aussi de la transpiration…
> Pour les mousses, elles peuvent être achetées séparément, mais reste à voir si l’électronique embarquée va aimer l’humidité répétée.
> Sinon, c’est un casque très confortable et d’une sonorité exceptionnelle surtout pour un casque Bluetooth !


Donc potentiellement si je ne bouge pas trop ça pourrait convenir.
Et sinon à part pour regarder un film je ne compte pas le garder des heures sur les oreilles (d'ailleurs il me semble que ça condense à l'intérieur).


----------



## Chrislam (17 Août 2021)

fousfous a dit:


> Donc potentiellement si je ne bouge pas trop ça pourrait convenir.
> Et sinon à part pour regarder un film je ne compte pas le garder des heures sur les oreilles (d'ailleurs il me semble que ça condense à l'intérieur).


On peut circuler normalement avec sans problème. Perso, il m’arrive de l’utiliser pendant plusieurs heures d’affilée sans problème de condensation et il se fait vite oublier, car très confortable, tellement qu’il m’arrive de m’endormir avec en écoutant de la musique !


----------

